# Veterinary Coalition to Target Drop in Client Visits DVM 360 Oct. 1, 2010



## Kris L. Christine (Jul 11, 2010)

*Veterinary Coalition to Target Drop in Client Visits*_ DVM NEWSMAGAZINE _October 1, 2010 http://veterinarynews.dvm360.com/dv...Article/detail/688915?contextCategoryId=47831

A couple of quotes from the article: "At presstime, a planning meeting is slated for November to bring leaders in practice and industry together in an attempt to carve out a series of strategies to help reverse a trend of dwindling client visits. " 

"Heartworm prevention represents a huge opportunity for practitioners, Payne says, especially if the profession can improve compliance rates and convert pet owners who are not currently giving heartworm preventives to their pets. In fact, he believes a wholesale push could offset losses from flea and tick product revenue for practices. "[/color]


----------

